# CMOS Setting wrong time and date



## Add852005 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys

My computer all of a sudden when you start it up says CMOS settings wrong Time & Date, im not that very good on cumputers so iv been told its the battery which is dead, so got a new battery and it still says the same. its says press f1 to continue to windows and when i press it, it just goes blank screen with a flashing cursor in the top left, does anyone know how to solve the problem, it was working fine then all of a sudden this happens

Thank You


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

After you replaced the battery, did you go into the bios and reset the time, date and year?


----------



## Add852005 (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah then when u set it and save settings, it restarts and then goes blank


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

If you would check a few things, make sure the clip that holds the battery in has enough tension to securely hold the battery in contact with the socket. Get out your motherboard manual to check to make sure the cmos jumper is in the correct place. he jumper is usually right next to the battery.
Now move the jumper to clear the cmos and leave it there for about 10 minutes, then move it back to the proper position. Now try to boot.
If would help greatly if you listed your computer stats, cpu, motherboard-brand and model number, power supply name and voltages listed on the side of it, video card, and any other add on cards present. Mike

I'm sure you know to unplug the computer from the wall before opening the case. Mike


----------



## cyberprince (Feb 1, 2009)

I also had the same problem but i was able to resolve it successfully. Here is the procedure how i did it: After installing the new battery, run the CMOS setup and In advance setup there will be a setting similar to Cache BIOS Setting, by default it will be in enabled mode, just disable it and save the settings. Boot the computer and restart it again and again enable Cache BIOS settings option.

Let me know if this has resolved it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Free PC Troubleshooting Tips at:
www.webworldhyd.co.cc
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

